# Decision on Neutering



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

We have been putting off our male Golden due to the research suggesting that they are at higher risk of Sarcoma's which one of our previous Golden's died of at 7 yrs old. But we sometimes have an aggression problem with some other dogs he meets. He is friends with most of our neighbor's dogs but can react unpredictable when meeting other dog's when on a walk or taking him out. He has never bitten another dog and don't know if he would if he were not on leash. He reacts more to dog's that bark at him or appear to not be under control of the owner. Sometimes he want's to go meet the other new dog and is OK for a few second's, wagging his tail then all of a sudden he will growl and try to go after the other dog. We are willing to have him neutered if this will solve the problem and make him a happier dog. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

In my opinion, training is more important than anything else. My intact boy, almost 1 year old, has been picked on by neutered dogs for the last month. The neutered dogs were all older and bigger than him. Two growled, one tried to drown him in a pool, and one simply went for his throat several times. (Fortunately, my husband is a quick runner and put and end to it.) I was given excuses by owners. One excuse was "he's old" and another was "he's a service dog". The "service dog" was a large pit bull mix. There should be absolutely no excuse for a service dog to run up on a dog, without any provocation, and growl. These particular people have the attitude that neutering their dogs makes them responsible dog owners, and they do little training. Responsible dog ownership includes training. I'm not generalizing, it's my opinion of those few people. Whether and when you neuter is your personal choice. But you should make it clear to your dog that his bad behavior will not be tolerated. I'm not criticizing you. My boy acted up once when a dog that was tied to a tree growled at him. He growled back and I corrected him. He knows I will not tolerate that type of behavior. I signed the little snot up for another training class.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Neutering isn't going to fix a training issue. 

Make sure you have realistic expectations. Your dog isn't going to automatically like and want to interact and play with every dog he meets.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Neutering does not change a dog's temperament, it simply makes him unable to reproduce. I used to work at a vet clinic that had a boarding facility. There was a woman who had rottweilers who were always EXTREMELY aggressive/dangerous that she boarded pretty frequently. Her first rott had to be shuttled from one run to another by closing doors at both ends and opening his kennel door so that he couldn't get at you while he walked across the aisle to the other kennel. That was how he had to be fed, watered and kennel cleaned. He couldn't be handled by anyone because he was that aggressive-he was neutered. He died and she got another rott puppy. The puppy was intact and was able to be carefully handled by select kennel staff for a while, but then he attacked and sent to the hospital one of the staff he had previously been ok with. The vet who owned the clinic told the owner if she wanted to board with us anymore, she would have to neuter the dog. (I think he did that more so that such an aggressive dog wouldn't reproduce than anything). So she agreed to have him neutered, but it didn't change a thing-he had to be shuttled from one run to another just like her previous rott. Behavior and temperament of a dog is all in genetics and training; neutering does not affect it-or has very little affect at best. 
Another thing: you described the dogs your golden is aggressive too as appearing out of control; it may be that he knows they are acting badly and is telling them in dog language that their behavior is inappropriate.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

It is not going to fix it. Will it improve the situation? It could improve it maybe with some dogs. Sometimes different dogs react to intact dogs and this causes the intact dog to react as well. But, when you neuter a dog, sometimes other dogs react negatively to that. 

Your dog sound like he could have some leash reaction or maybe lack of confidence. Hard to say without seeing what happens. Are you holding the leash tight and pulling? Do you jerk the dog when he reacts? Do you get anxious when he visits other dogs? All of these things could be adding to your dog's negative behavior. How is your dog with these dogs while off leash? 

Because dogs can be weird on leash (it's really very common), I just don't let my dog visit with unknown dogs while on leash. And, I definitely do not let my dogs visit with random stranger's dogs who may or may not be good with other dogs or why my dogs may or may not like. Do you have to let your dog visit while on leash?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

How old is your boy?


----------



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

He will be 3 Yrs next month. I 'm looking into some local Behaviorist's in my area now.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Getting input from a behaviorist is a good idea. The recommendation to keep a male intact for long term health reasons is generally until at least age 2. At 3 years old, your boy has achieved that goal. A behaviorist may suggest neutering to help with your dog's issues. I can tell you that our Max had fewer issues at dog park after he was neutered. But training and socialization are also important.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Swampcollie said:


> Neutering isn't going to fix a training issue.
> 
> Make sure you have realistic expectations. Your dog isn't going to automatically like and want to interact and play with every dog he meets.


This. 

The problem here isn't that he's intact, it's that on-leash meetings with strange dogs are generally not a good idea. If you want your dog to be happier, stop the greetings and train him to focus on you instead.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

FosterGolden said:


> Because dogs can be weird on leash (it's really very common), I just don't let my dog visit with unknown dogs while on leash. And, I definitely do not let my dogs visit with random stranger's dogs who may or may not be good with other dogs or why my dogs may or may not like. Do you have to let your dog visit while on leash?


This! Stop letting him greet others on a leash. Both of mine are extremely friendly but I still never let them greet dogs on a leash. It's not natural behavior, dogs don't say hi face to face. Plus people usually say their dog is friendly, but I've seen lots of time where the dogs body language is the exact opposite.


----------



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

My wife took him to Pet Smart today and he reacted to a small dog that was down the other end of the Isle. Then there was a large Doodle which he was OK with for a few seconds but my wife sensed him getting ready to react ( mouth shut, tail straight out ) and cut it short. Also I forgot to mention that he was excellent with all dog's till about 1 1/2 yrs old when this would happen once in a while . We had him in two puppy classes and took him to another class last summer just to get him around other dog's in a controlled situation. He did pretty good except if a dog barked at him.


----------



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

We had a full thyroid panel done and the results are Total T4 = 12.0 T3 = .9 Free T4 = 8.0 Free T3 = 2.90 The Vet done here in Florida stated that it was normal but a well known Doctor I have been communicating with online stated it was borderline low and recommended thyroid meds to bring it into optimum range. I brought her recommendation back to the Vet's office and the staff stated they would show it to the Doctor. Have not heard anything since.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll just echo what others have said in that this has nothing to do with your dog being intact. This is strictly a training issue. Neutering will not make this problem go away. Meeting new dogs off leash creates much less tension.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

daveven said:


> We had a full thyroid panel done and the results are Total T4 = 12.0 T3 = .9 Free T4 = 8.0 Free T3 = 2.90 The Vet done here in Florida stated that it was normal but a well known Doctor I have been communicating with online stated it was borderline low and recommended thyroid meds to bring it into optimum range. I brought her recommendation back to the Vet's office and the staff stated they would show it to the Doctor. Have not heard anything since.


My vet would agree w your online vet.


----------



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

Would you say then he could use a Thyroid supplement ? By the way the online Doctor is Dr. Jean Dodd's.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If you are driving near to Wildwood (@ junction of 75 and the turnpike) on your way to your FL home or back, I'm pretty sure Leigh McBride @ Sumter Co AH would prescribe it. But realize that he IS in normal range, just what some vets would call low enough to supplement. So it's more a matter of opinion. Thyroid is one of those things to me that once you start messing with puts you on another path because it is a hormone.


----------



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

We sent all the info up to our longtime Vet in NJ to see what she thinks. Logan is actually doing better since we took DR Dodds advice and started him on the Lavender therapy by spraying his collar with it. Also changed his food to a grain free turkey blend. I've been working with him on our walks through our neighborhood by using high value treats to distract him when we go by houses with those little yappy dogs that are always barking. Lot of people down here in Cape Coral do not do anything to correct their dogs, they think it's fine for the dog to bark for know reason. Logan has a new girlfriend across the street, a female Doodle " Daisy ". They get along great together and he has not once tried to mount her, she is spayed so it's safe for them to be around each other.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

daveven said:


> Would you say then he could use a Thyroid supplement ? By the way the online Doctor is Dr. Jean Dodd's.


Dr. Dodds is the leading researcher in canine endocrine studies. I would definitely follow her recommendations.

Golden Retrievers as a breed need thyroid medication if they test in the low end of normal. Many vets are not aware that.


----------

